# Cross stitch and quilt christmas balls



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

I also make a smart looking christmas ball.  On the front I cross stitch the year, and then the back has an ornament.  I then quilt fabric, two layers to bring it together and put a bow on top.  I will put a picture one once I get that figured out.


----------

